# Hi from Australia!



## StormySkye (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm Emily and I'm from Australia 

I rescued three mice (one boy, two girls) from a bad situation and unfortunately the girls were already pregnant, even though I separated the male straight away. I was afraid that, considering they had an unknown history, genetics etc, that there would be problems. Happily though, I have nine stunning babies with incredible coats! 

Sadly Poppy disposed of her litter straight after birth, but she's helping Toby raise her litter. They're almost three weeks old now and I have fives rexes and four smooth.

Looking forward to sharing some pics with you all!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice to meet you and hear of your baby mice


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome .... good luck with your new mice and im looking forward to pics ... i love looking at other peoples pics


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Hiiiiii - from across the ditch.
Love to see pictures


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello!  It sounds very exciting with your new mice and the litter. Hope to sees some piccies soon.


----------

